# Hardware upgrade für TESO?



## Benne74 (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

meine Schwester hat im PVP massive Performanceprobleme bis hin zur Unspielbarkeit. Diese treten allerdings nach Ihrer Beschreibung in erster Linie mit einem "Hüter" auf. Mit ihrer "Nachtklinge" hat sie keine Probleme. Teflektionen wurden bereits heruntergeschraubt ohne eine spürbare Verbesserung . Auch Veränderung der Sichtweite brachte nichts.
Falsch getippt... Sorry

Hier ist noch die Hardwareausstattung.

CPU: Ryzen 1700
MB: Asroch B350 Pro 4
Ram: 16 Gb Kingston (2x8) Dual-Ranked
Graka: Sapphire Radeon R9 290

Ist es wohl eher die CPU oder die Graka?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Tips.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2021)

Um mal HisN zu zitieren:








						FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags.
					

Performance Probleme  Wer kennt das nicht, man zockt sein Lieblingsspiel, ein neues Spiel oder einen Oldie, und plötzlich ruckeln die Frames nur so über den Schirm. Falls es tatsächlich ein Hardware-Problem sein sollte, lässt sich das sehr einfach feststellen. Alles was ihr dazu braucht sind...




					www.computerbase.de
				



Damit sollte man sehen können, wo das Problem liegt.
Schnelle aber eher ungenaue Methode, könnte für eine erste Einschätzung aber reichen:
Task-Manager aufmachen, auf Reiter Leistung wechseln und zocken. Wenn das Problem auftritt aus dem Spiel gehen und auf die Graphen gucken, wenn da irgendwas auf Anschlag ist, ist das Problem vielleicht gefunden.

Abgesehen davon:
In welcher Auflösung und in etwa welchen Einstellungen wird gespielt... Mir hilft das zwar nichts, weil ich das Spiel nicht kenne, aber vielleicht kann das dann jemand anders einschätzen der TESO kennt?


----------



## Benne74 (13. Januar 2021)

Auflösung ist 1920 x 1080.
Internetverbindung ist eine 16000er DSL Leitung von Vodafone.

Die Einstellungen wurden testweise schon runtergedreht. Das Problem ist, das ich mir aus Zeitgründen noch nicht vor Ort schauen konnte. Interessant finde ich, dass das Problem wohl nur im PVP Auftritt. Wenn sie Solo bzw. ohne PVP unterwegs ist, hat sie keine Probleme. Habe bisher recherchiert, das TESO wohl schlecht Multicore optimiert ist...


----------



## psalm64 (13. Januar 2021)

Bin kein TESO-oder MMORPG-Spezi, aber geht MMO mit vielen Spielern nicht meistens (massiv) auf die CPU? Wenn TESO nicht Multicore-optimiert ist und es im Solo ohne Probleme läuft, würde das ja passen.
Da helfen dann auch die 8C/16T des AMD 1700er nicht...
Dann ist es ggf. wichtig im Taskmanager nicht stumpf auf die CPU-Last zu gucken, sondern auch auf die einzelnen Threads. Also entweder HisN Anleitung folgen  oder für den schnellen Blick im Task-Manager auf die detailierte CPU-Ansicht gucken, wenn das Problem auftritt.


----------



## NatokWa (13. Januar 2021)

Also ich spiele TESO auf nem NUC mit ner i5-8259U CPU und einer GTX1080 welche in nem Razer CoreX steckt . Spiele ebenfalls in 1080P und kann sagen das des Spiel Grafikmäßig SEHR schlecht "optimiert" ist.
Durch das eine Gebiet bzw manche STädte renne ich bei Max Einstellungen mit festgenagelten 100FPS (Mehr gehen anscheinend aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht) und in anderen Gebieten die sich Optisch in Sachen Anspruch kaum unterscheiden habe ich dann so ~40-50FPS. Völlig unabhängig davon wie viele andere Spieler in der Nähe sind. 
Allerdings ist in letzterem Fall die GraKa am rumdümpeln bei unter 60% Auslastung daher gehe ich mal von starker CPU-Last aus welche der NUC natürlich nicht so stemmen kann .
Von dieser Seite her sehe ich einen 1600'er Ryzen auch nicht gerade als das Optimum an, er sollte aber doch besser Performen als mein NUC  
Und nein, ich habe das Game noch nicht auf dem Sys in meiner SIG gezockt, da isset noch netmal installiert bisher


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2021)

TESO ist teils stark CPU limitiert, dazu nutzt es kaum Kerne.
Hilft also hauptsächlich ein schnellerer Prozessor mit mehr Singlethreadleistung.

Btw, es gehen auch mehr als 100fps.








						Unlock FPS Cap in ESO - Unlimited FPS Cap ESO
					

ESO FPS Cap Unlock Method. There is a simple trick on how to unlock the FPS Cap, can be done in 2 minutes, easy to follow guide.




					alcasthq.com


----------

